# Laurens County Club



## mailman6 (May 28, 2021)

New club seeking 3 members.  647 acres,  5 members total,  $1800 per family membership.  Two personal areas per membership.   2 bucks, 4 does, 1 turkey.   A few hog signs.  Private land.  Good mix of hardwoods, pines, open fields and 2 corn fields.  3 miles off I-16.  Walmart, Tractor Supply and many eating places within 7 miles.  Camping with electricity,  water and sewer hookups.


----------



## Harley51978 (May 30, 2021)

mailman6 said:


> New club seeking 3 members.  647 acres,  5 members total,  $1800 per family membership.  Two personal areas per membership.   2 bucks, 4 does, 1 turkey.   A few hog signs.  Private land.  Good mix of hardwoods, pines, open fields and 2 corn fields.  3 miles off I-16.  Walmart, Tractor Supply and many eating places within 7 miles.  Camping with electricity,  water and sewer hookups.


----------



## Harley51978 (May 30, 2021)

What road is the land on?


----------



## mailman6 (May 30, 2021)

Walke Dairy rd


----------



## BWill (May 30, 2021)

So explain the personal area thing? Is it you hunt 2 spots only and the rest is off limits, or if you take a stand down and move it across the property it can serve as a replacement. Or is it you can put 2 stands that’s yours to use, but if others are not present you can hunt elsewhere in their absence? Seeking clarification. I got cash, would like to join.  678-577-9949


----------



## mailman6 (May 31, 2021)

Have 2 stands only you can hunt. That way if you are feeding or have food plot no one else can come in and hunt what you have worked or put money into.  5 members, so 10 primary stands. With 647 acres still will be plenty good spots left of which will be open everyone. Can only hunt other members stand with their permission. All primary stands Will be marked with members name. You can put up more stands than your 2 primary ones  but they will be considered club stands anyone can hunt. If you decide you want to change where one or both of your primary stands are you can do so.


----------



## BWill (May 31, 2021)

Call me today around noon please, number is in my last post and in you private inbox


----------



## mailman6 (May 31, 2021)

Ok


----------



## DKL (May 31, 2021)

mailman6 said:


> New club seeking 3 members.  647 acres,  5 members total,  $1800 per family membership.  Two personal areas per membership.   2 bucks, 4 does, 1 turkey.   A few hog signs.  Private land.  Good mix of hardwoods, pines, open fields and 2 corn fields.  3 miles off I-16.  Walmart, Tractor Supply and many eating places within 7 miles.  Camping with electricity,  water and sewer hookups.


Is this still available?


----------



## DKL (May 31, 2021)

I’m very interested


----------



## mailman6 (May 31, 2021)

I sent you a pm


----------



## DKL (May 31, 2021)

I can’t find a pm


----------



## DKL (May 31, 2021)

706-765-8323


----------



## MikeW1971 (Jun 1, 2021)

Interested if there is still any openings. Would like to look at property. Can be reached at 229-326-7393.
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## MikeW1971 (Jun 1, 2021)

MikeW1971 said:


> Interested if there is still any openings. Would like to look at property. Can be reached at 229-326-7393.
> Thanks
> Mike


----------



## Jdominguez (Jun 1, 2021)

mailman6 said:


> New club seeking 3 members.  647 acres,  5 members total,  $1800 per family membership.  Two personal areas per membership.   2 bucks, 4 does, 1 turkey.   A few hog signs.  Private land.  Good mix of hardwoods, pines, open fields and 2 corn fields.  3 miles off I-16.  Walmart, Tractor Supply and many eating places within 7 miles.  Camping with electricity,  water and sewer hookups.


I'm interested


----------



## Jdominguez (Jun 1, 2021)

Jdominguez said:


> I'm interested


(678)542-9819
Javier@tapatl.com


----------



## mailman6 (Jun 1, 2021)

Had one get in today, one coming tomorrow to look who already said he is in. Only  leaves one opening and will go down the list till filled and it is a long list for one spot.


----------



## Jones2305 (Jun 6, 2021)

One still available?would like to come look.


----------



## mailman6 (Jun 6, 2021)

Club is full,  thanks for all the responses.  Sorry could not help everyone.  Good luck to all this season. Please close thread moderator


----------

